# Here is an Action Sequence from Westworld I rescored - Hybrid Orchestral (yes, another one)



## MatthewVere (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey friends,

I've been composing for a month; this is the second project I've worked on. However, I have made Electronic music for over a decade and drew from this experience when creating the score. My goal was to fuse the Orchestral world with the Electronic one and create something that I thought would reflect this duality.

I participated purely for the experience; you can learn much when a deadline is in place.

Please share any feedback you have both as a viewer and a composer; this is my reason for posting. No need to sugar coat it either, if you think it doesn't work, please say so. I only ask that you explain why so I can learn and improve for future projects.

A couple of other mixes:


MUSIC ONLY MIX:




LOUDER DIALOG MIX:




Thank you.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 6, 2020)

Very cool track!

Which percussions did you use?


----------



## MatthewVere (Jun 6, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Very cool track!
> 
> Which percussions did you use?



Thank you!

I used CinePerc, PercX and Taikos X3M.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 14, 2020)

The track itself is well produced, and well mixed. I was listening on 5$ earbuds but it appeared to me that a generous amount of stereo separation was applied to the music track, which might translate weirdly on a speaker setup, or cluttered on mono playback devices. A better way to draw the dialogue out would be to manually automate the dialogue and music tracks, which you may have done. None of this really matters however as it's not a production contest and my own entry sounds horrible.

I understand that many decided to apply ketchup loads of reverb to the dialogue during the genre change scene (and who knows maybe the jury will like it), but I personally wouldn't do such in a real gig as it's not common practice for composers to fiddle with the dialogue track in any way.

The transition from silence to the motor chase at 3:12 is quite abrupt. What happened on the screen that warranted such sudden change? Also the stretched violin/synth sound, I understand that it is meant to depict the tension in the scene, but how does it stand out when she's breaking the window?

Overall a strong submission, good job.


----------

